# Just bought XDM .40 last night



## motrhead (Jun 27, 2007)

I have been wanting to get an xd for over a year now, and had gone out and shot them a few times, I really wanted one. I shot other guns and handled other guns first but felt the most comfortable with this one. I was not able to buy any ammo yet, because neither of the sporting goods stores i went to had any. I finally decided i was really going to drop the money on one due to the sound of pistol fire in my neighbor hood two weeks ago. It was that final push to buy something to protect my family. 
Any suggestions on what i need to do with this gun or any tips or tricks would be greatly appreciated since this is my first gun.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

motrhead said:


> Any suggestions on what i need to do with this gun or any tips or tricks would be greatly appreciated since this is my first gun.


Just give it a good cleaning to remove any factory gunk, take it to the range and get acquainted with your new gun.

I need to run my XDM-9 a little more, but the first 215 rounds have been wonderful.

Just make sure to read the instruction manual cover to cover and come back with any questions.

Congrats on the new gun.


----------



## jeeper53 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Had mine for about 3 months*

I had mine now for about three months and I love it, awesome pistol. Good luck you're gonna love it.


----------



## motrhead (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks i really like this pistol and am hoping to get to run some rounds through it soon.


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

Ingrain "the four rules" into your memory! i don't take a new shooter out until they can recite them back to me.
As a new handgunner I suggest poking around the "new to handguns" section here.


----------



## Shelby (Nov 13, 2008)

Best thing to do is run some rounds through it - and find out what brass it likes. I put 50 rounds of WWB through mine with no problems, then picked up some Magtech ammo and promptly had 3 FTF's out of 100. I never had trouble with Magtech in my 9mm Glock, but obviously the XDm .40 didn't care for it. I've got a few hundred rounds of Blazer Brass I'm going to try, and if I have any issues it'll be WWB anytime I'm putting holes in paper. (Hornady 180gr XTP when sitting in my night stand).

Have fun - it's a great gun!


----------



## NuckinFoob (Jan 8, 2009)

glad people are giving good reviews on this gun. ill be going to buy one later this month and plan to probably put a few hundred or so rounds through it when i pick it up. im pretty excited!


----------



## motrhead (Jun 27, 2007)

so i took it out today and ran 180 rounds through it and man i love this gun more now than ever.


----------



## will (Jan 12, 2009)

I got mine for Christmas and I love it. I'm sure you will like yours as well.

Will


----------

